# How are your "mums" to be doing?



## Peregrine Falcon (21 April 2015)

Pepsi is bagging up nicely and vulva relaxing.  Muscles round tail going soft too.


----------



## twiggy2 (21 April 2015)

On picking my daughter up from work I was told 

'I have to be present at a foaling and assist if needed, if I get a call in the night will you take me in? as we have a mare due any day.'

'let me think really really hard........of course I blummin will as long as I get to watch too'


----------



## GemG (22 April 2015)

Same here PF.

Bagging up, relaxed muscles everything at rear end, the slight mucus plug coming away.....     Looks huge, but seems happy and keen for breakfast as usual! 

...waiting....

...waiting....

Exciting times for lots of us!!


----------



## DW Team (22 April 2015)

She has a month to go a maiden mare but is enourmous.  Looking at her this morning foal was kicking seven bells out of her.  She is in foal to Wish upon a Star.  Fingers, toes and hooves are crossed for a safe,healthy foal first week in June.


----------



## GemG (22 April 2015)

DW Team said:



			Fingers, toes and hooves are crossed for a safe,healthy foal ...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!! Just keep thinking, "they are designed perfectly well to deliver foals.."


----------



## Mega (22 April 2015)

My mare is doing well, slackened off behind, bagging up. I'm really nervous as we sadly lost a foal last time (4yrs ago) at term, it was heart breaking. I've got everything crossed and said all the prayers that this one pops out kicking and with four legs. 
How do we post pics?!


----------



## Rosieroo (22 April 2015)

My mare is 310 days today! She's started to bag up over the past 10 days or so (second foal) her udder was quite hard this morning (no milk yet) but it softens and reduces in size when she's been out and moving about in the field! Her vulva has slackened off and she has become a little sunken either side of her rump! Really hoping she hangs in there another couple of weeks!!


----------



## Rollin (23 April 2015)

My Cleveland Bay mare is enormous, I think she is having a litter.  Covering Date was 9th May and I have been sitting up for a week now.  I had this bright idea of doing a milk test - problem...first milk your mare.  Gallons there but she is keeping it thank you.

She normally obliges when the weather gets warm but not this time as we have had days of lovely sunshine.


----------



## TBB (24 April 2015)

The first of mine waxed last Sunday evening, was opened Monday morning and started to drip milk that afternoon and foaled a bay filly at 1.15 on Tuesday morning.  All very straight forward. Her covering date was 24 May and her next door neighbour was covered 22 May (a Maiden) and has very little springing and no relaxation and the third one was covered on 21 May and is bagged up with relaxation but not a hard udder in the  Am. So as usual they suit themselves and will do what they want when they want!


----------



## GemG (24 April 2015)

TBB said:



			So as usual they suit themselves and will do what they want when they want!
		
Click to expand...

..so true!..

There is however something truly magical about the whole birth thing. There aren't many things left in life that are not 'planned' and come with an exact time or slot.  I know it would save many sleepless nights and worry for some, but looking at the huge whale in the field who is due anytime.. ..she sure didn't look worried in the slightest as she chewed another mouthful of grass!


----------



## twiggy2 (24 April 2015)

Well we missed it!!
got woken up by daughter as she had had a call from work (a stud) at 5.25 am and we were there in 30 mins and foal had been on the floor for 15mins..
apparently mare did not pace/belly watch/sweat up nothing ...mare kept resting in one corner which is unlike her and was being checked 2 hourly and being watched by cctv but she laid down got up and started pushing and foal arrive within 20 mins-big foal too, bay filly.


----------



## DuckToller (24 April 2015)

What a shame twiggy2!  

Will there be any more at the stud?


----------



## twiggy2 (24 April 2015)

yes it is a fairly big stud so will be plenty more, but either way mare and foal are healthy and well and my daughter is the only apprentice so she was the one to clean the mare up and attend when the vet visited later in the day so she gets loads of hands on stuff.


----------



## oldywoldy (24 April 2015)

Got five due within five days of each other. Just beginning to bag up etc all looking horribly well! Can't wait. Foaling boxes all disinfected, cameras working, alarm charged I love this time of the year


----------



## GemG (26 April 2015)

Big bold beautiful filly arrived yesterday 1025am in the field! 

Mare due and imminent all the signs but no waxing or leaking milk...  Only difference was unusually over keen to get to field in the morning...  Started foaling an hour later.

She put on a real display for myself and some of the other liveries! 

Absolute text book foaling , super quick and foal feeding very quickly.  About half an hour from waters breaking to foal completely out. Well done mum! 

Well chuffed and thankful for all going so well.


----------



## Mega (26 April 2015)

Wow congratulations GemG that's great news. Here's hoping that it's that easy for the rest of us waiting!
Pictures of these new foals please &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## DW Team (26 April 2015)

May congratulations for the new arrival GemG we need pictures??


----------



## kassieg (26 April 2015)

Arghh this makes me want a foal ! 

I miss foaling it is just amazing


----------



## twiggy2 (26 April 2015)

congrats GemG


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 April 2015)

Congratulations.  Pics PLEASE!!!!!!

My mare's belly is dropping and spine becoming more prominent.  HURRY UP!!!


----------



## GemG (26 April 2015)

Thank you all! ...still sighing with relief all healthy and safe delivery. I was drained from the nerves lol! Pics once I manage to get them on here!   

Good luck the rest who are patiently waiting for their bundles of joy!


----------



## GemG (26 April 2015)

kassieg said:



			I miss foaling it is just amazing 

Click to expand...

You're right it is amazing. It's a true wonder of nature.


----------



## Zebe (26 April 2015)

Congratulations on your new foals! My mare is 2 weeks over due, she was out on grass and bagging up nicely, but had to bring her inside and the last day or so she's not as bagged up!! Has this happened to anyones mare? I put her back out today hoping this helps!


----------



## Mega (27 April 2015)

Not sure if this will work, but here is my first attempt at a picture on a thread!
How far off do you think she is?










 Nope it didn't work!!


----------



## Rosieroo (15 May 2015)

Well my mare delivered a filly on Wednesday evening at 10.10pm at 331 days&#55357;&#56845; she had had a hard bag for about a week that didn't go down with excercise! She had really slackened off behind and noticed a slight change in her temperament, vet said she had got another couple of weeks! Tuesday night I observed her on the fooling cam and she was extremely restless, digging her bed up, trying to lie down but couldn't, trying to urinate, and when I went down to her in the morning she was running milk and eager to get to the field! She settled in the field, ate her tea when I brought her in that evening but soon started to get restless! Was all fairly txt book after that apart from the foal was only presented with one foot! Hubby whoses used to calving cows had a feel for the other leg and just had to ease it forward and fortunately nose was just behind and out she came with a little help! I'm so relieved it's over as although it's an amazing experience I've found the whole thing to stressful and won't be doing it again lol &#55357;&#56833; 
Foal seem healthy enough and has been checked over twice, IgG was good, but foal keeps what sounds like sneezing! Vets says lungs and airways are all clear, no nasal discharge or anything!! Anybody else had this with a newborn??? 
Good luck to everyone else on foal watch, hope you are lucky enough to witness the birth &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mariposa (15 May 2015)

Ah congratulations on the foals!! 

My two maiden mares are due in just over a month. One is massive, the other just looks really well and a bit plump!


----------



## Irish gal (21 May 2015)

Yes congrats to all. Mine is about five days overdue, bagged up about two weeks ago but doesn't look like she's going to go anytime soon. She's a maiden mare so wondering if this plays a role. What do people thing are the absolute telltale signs that foaling is imminent. I have a feeling that she could go another three weeks before popping the foal out and I can't do a month up all night on foal watch! Will be suffering from nervous exhaustion by the time we see the new arrival


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 May 2015)

How big is her bag, can you post a pic?  My mare was a maiden 2 years ago and the day she foaled she had lots of wax on the end of her teats.  How slack is she behind?  Remember that lifting her tail will cause her muscles to tighten so the best way is to watch her when out, swishing tail is how I used to spot Pepsi's slackened state!  Some people use milk testing, you can purchase the strips on-line.  

I took pics of Pepsi every week and compared them to see the changes and then every few days.  Her spine became a bit more prominent too.  Having said all that, she caught me out by not waxing up this time, cow.

Good luck


----------



## Irish gal (22 May 2015)

Thanks Peregrine, can you believed she foaled tonight! Checked in her little paddock at 8pm and showed no sign of any change, checked again at midnight and had a smashing foal on the ground! I think they are waiting until your back is turned Think it's a filly but Mum even on the best of days does not 100% approve of people so didn't want to interfere too much. Had her all licked and she was feeding away fine. Will confirm tomorrow if it's an Olympic Lux boy or girl. Happy Days!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 May 2015)

Oooh, how exciting .  But where are the pics?!?!?  

Glad he/she has arrived safely and that you haven't got sleep deprivation.


----------



## Irish gal (23 May 2015)

Pics are my next mission Have her and filly (so cute) in the front garden for observation. Mum is delighted but doesn't seem to have got the idea yet about standing still so the baby can latch on to feed. Spent yesterday holding the mare so she could get some decent quantities of milk into her. Is all ears and legs - trouble getting up as legs seem are constantly tangled beneath her!


----------

